# My daughter has surgery



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey folks...My 20 year old daughter is having surgery tommorow...It should be an easy one, but she will be under general anaesthetics at the hospital and will stay over night. She has a stone (calcium deposit) blocking a saliva gland that must be removed. So please keep us in your prayers and good thoughts...Thanks in advance- B


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

good karma going your way


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

NJ good mojo is now set at full blast Beelce.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck to your daughter beelce..hope everything goes well


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

she is in my prayers..


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

In my prayers God Bless


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Good vibes heading your way


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

praying for the best.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

positive energy on the way


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys...your making me feel better! I'll pass it on to Molly


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

More positive thoughts and prayers headed your way from NJ.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We're all thinking of you and your daughter. Please let us know how it all goes.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Sending positve thoughts to your family....I think my husband had the surgery. He had a calcium deposit removed from his saliva gland prob 15 yrs ago or so.. No complications and it seemed basic if you can call a surgery that...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Everything will be fine. Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

{{{HUGS}}} Prayers for speedy recovery sent your way as well!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This is Molly: Thanks for the good thoughts yall! I think I am going to get the Dr to keep the stone and let my dad use it in a prop. 
That would be cool and applicably creepy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Molly you are welcome....that would be so cool....
great idea


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Best wishes.. And see Home Haunters recycle everything..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks soo much everyone for your positive thoughts and comments....I just got home from the hospital and everything went well...my wife will stay tonight with Molly and they should be home tomorrow...The surgery took 3 hours and they ended up removing the whole gland....now Molly won't have to use a fake scar on her neck this Halloween. It's really nice to have so much support from my online haunt buddies!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well. More prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WoooHooo !! Good news! It's that NJ mojo I tell you, works every time. 

Get well soon Molly, ask for ice cream and BMWs..................


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! Good news is the best news! Molly, be sure to ask for diamonds while you're at it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

About time for some good news. I am glad to hear it!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Beelce, glad to hear everything went well for your daughter, best wishes for continued healing!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to hear the news was good.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for updating us with good news.


----------

